# TV on mobile with Tata Sky's app?



## psamurai (Oct 10, 2013)

Got my hands on this leaked image online. Looks like Tata Sky is soon to launch an app with which you can watch TV on mobile phone. It shows the app telecasting some TV channel on it. I don’t know whether it is a new app or an update. It would be really great to watch TV on mobile and it seems an interesting launch. Do you guys have any details? updates? let me know


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 2, 2013)

True.


----------

